# Betta Tank for Work Desk



## itsonlybarney (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm contemplating getting a Betta for my desk at work. I don't have a lot of room, and was wondering whether the size I am contemplating would be suitable.

Tank: 7-10L tank 
Filter: HOB (similar to clearview.php)
Plants: Single Anubias on DW

Questions I Have:

1-2cm substrate suitable?
Can there be *too much* filtration?
Should I use media from my home tank to start the cycle? Or start the cycle from scratch?


----------



## amyteee (Sep 13, 2012)

I dont think the substrate matters, unless you have an undergravel filter, in which case smaller gravel is best, and layered 1.5-2 inches thick.

I wouldn't think there'd be such a thing as too much filtration. I have 2 powerful filters running in my biggest tank, for example. Just be careful with the intake, as it can damage fins on fancier bettas, and the outflow shouldnt be too vigorous although theres a thread on baffling the outflow somewhere in here .

And I -THINK- using already colonised media is the best way to cycle a new tank. I also used aged water from my 60 gallon, and half of my undergravel filter substrate was also colonised. Most of those quick start products are awful and not worth buying xD.


----------



## itsonlybarney (Jun 20, 2012)

What other sort of filters would be suitable for a Betta tank?


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

this tank would be nice http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Aquariums/Starter-Kits-Desktop/10515 its 10L and has filtration built in. i have the 5 gallon version and i really like it. filtration seems like it will be good. you can actually lower the flow on the pump. i have mine on lowest and its a bit strong but betta seems okay. But yes definately put in old filter media from your established tank to the new filter no matter what tank and filter you end up getting. i do this everytime i get a new tank. works like a charm.


----------



## laynisample (Sep 10, 2012)

itsonlybarney said:


> What other sort of filters would be suitable for a Betta tank?


I've heard sponge filters are the "best" for bettas. I baffled the intake tube and the outflow of my hang on back filters and they work just fine though. My fish don't get caught, the tanks stays clean, and they don't get pushed around.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

As always the bigger the tank the better. But a tank in that range would be suitable for a single male betta. 

Gravel depth doesn't matter when you don't have rooted plants. Simply do it to your aesthetic pleasure since the anubias will be rooted to the driftwood. 

But you can have too much filtration. There is no need to get a canister for a tank that size. It's simply overkill. Frankly, I wouldn't even recommend a filter for a tank of that size. Unless you get a rather large one there isn't going to be enough space for the BB to colonize and the tank either won't cycle or will be stuck in a partial cycle. The only thing the filter will be providing is flow which your long-finned male probably won't like in that small space. If you do want to have a filter, a sponge filter is the best filter for a betta. It's also less expensive than a power filter.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I hands down no questions asked am a HUGE fan of my new aqueon evolve 4 tanks...Ive only had them up and running for 1 full day now but im hooked. Deffinitely has too much flow tho! you have to baffle it with a sponge...dont use a heavy duty sponge it will blow the motor...I buy a peice of sponge at the petstore, they sell peices of sponge in the filter section. Use siscors to make a little hole and slip the sponge over like a sock or tie it on with an elastic...make sense? Just make sure the sponge has big porus holes like I said before it will blow the motor of the sponge is too thick, I use a thin peice of sponge and I kind of pull on to spread the porus holes out. Asside from the flow I LOVE the lighting, the look and the size. The evolve 8 is bigger but Id rather do water changes in the small tanks, just easier, but if you just have 1 betta at work you could go with the 8. I have 4 bettas so I like smaller tanks. 
This is the tank...kind of pricey but in my opinion worth the money! 
http://www.petco.com/product/117467/Aqueon-Evolve-LED-Aquarium-Kit.aspx
I dont recommend the evolve 2 though, these tanks run small...the 4 is a 3.2 gal, the 8 is more like a 6 gal so I couldnt imagine what the 2 is, maybe a 1 gal? Good luck with your choice!


----------



## acitydweller (Dec 28, 2011)

A large bowl with an Hagen elite mini internal filter with lots of plants and Eco complete would be great. I've done top offs and partial water changes in the office without drawing much attention.


----------



## itsonlybarney (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks like I'll have to visit my LFS to see what size of tanks they have, and what they recommend for filtration. 

I'm now leaning back towards a sponge filter, but not sure that I am a fan of the look, unless I can hide it behind the DW & Anubias.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

You most certainly can hide them pretty well. Sponge filters aren't the most attractive pieces of equipment so that is what most people do with them.


----------



## itsonlybarney (Jun 20, 2012)

I headed out to my LFS today, and came home with a Hailea Aquarium - FC200.

I'll be setting it up towards the end of the week once I have all my equipment ready.

In terms of seeding the tank with BB, what would you all recommend? I could grab some media from my canister filter at home, but where would you recommend placing that in terms of the UGF? Or should I look at using something like Stability or Nitrivec as well?


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

The first issue I'd have is the under-gravel filtration on that model. Under-gravel systems are bad for planting.

So here's a thought. Get a box of Laterite substrate and don't use the under-gravel system in the tank but DO use the lift-pipe and pump. Get a pre-filter sponge that will fit over that lift pipe's bottom end. Sponge-filter sufficient for a betta - done. Looking at the pump and pipe I'd assume that the Fluval pre-filter for the Edge series should be fine. A different option would be to get a black cube sponge and carve it in the shape of a rock then stick the pipe down into it.

The laterite will support plants just fine and its a nice red-brown color.

For use with a sponge, turn the motor flow down as far as it will go.

As far as seeding goes, just put the assembled sponge-pipe-motor in your main tank and stir up some debris while it runs, about 24 hours should get it good and happy.
If you feel like it, this solution you could cut the plastic pipe to a length just long enough to support the sponge and have just a little black motor-and-sponge assembly hanging in the back.

Just for the visual reference: http://ak.buy.com/PI/0/500/203466003.jpg


----------



## itsonlybarney (Jun 20, 2012)

Any plants that I put in the tank (likely to be Anubius) will be on driftwood, so I can't imaging needing much substrate.

I may grab some of the media from inside my canister filter to seed the new tank.

Would you recommend letting the tank fully cycle before getting my Betta? (The reason I ask is that the boys at work are going to give me a hard time for having a tank without a fish)


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I say don't even bother with the filter media. That tank isn't even 2 gallons and will take a lot of work to cycle and keep cycled. Just do two weekly water changes on it, and you'll be fine.


----------



## itsonlybarney (Jun 20, 2012)

Someone recommended Seachem Betta Basics as the conditioner, but the LFS didn't recommend it, they simply recommended Prime. 

I'll probably go with the WC twice weekly to start with.

One of my wife's work colleagues does water changes every fortnight for his work tank of a similar size.


----------



## itsonlybarney (Jun 20, 2012)

The tank I bought has an UGF, but the flow is too great and I would imagine that there wouldn't be many places with still water for my Betta to hang out. 

I'm wondering whether I should:
a) Baffle the UGF flow?
b) Not use the UGF and just concentrate on WCs?
c) Get an airstone and sponge filter?

What would you guys recommend?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

I would just not use the UGF or any filter. They are usually acceptable for bettas, but in that small of a tank, I can see how any filter would be a problem. Just too much flow.


----------



## itsonlybarney (Jun 20, 2012)

The size of the tank I have will make moving easier, catching the Betta to put in a transport bag will be the harder part. 

For now I've just turned the UGF off, and will be doing WCs twice weekly unless I notice any need for more.


----------

